# Where are they!!



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You know what its like.
New tax disc to attach.

Can I find the F**king allen key and spare sticky pads the alloy disc holder?

NO ! 

Where would people put them??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Very difficult to say with you Dr...are you sure you didn't accidentally "left" them in a patient? ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I keep mine in the glove box but it still takes me ages to find them because of all the other crap I have in there 

Graham


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kept mine safe too ;D

But mine keeps falling off the damned window, pisses me right off.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i have two sets ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for posting. It reminded me that the new tax disk was istting on the side wiating to be inserted. I hope I don't get a ticket from all the camera's :-/

I found my allen key in the CD case amongst my CDs and changed it over in just a few minutes. I have only ever used one set of pads and it's been stuck on through two tax disk changes, a number of track days and my, ahem, incident last year.

I don't understand why everyone else's fall's off.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess they fall because they didn't clean the glass properly before they fitted them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

*FITTING INSTRUCTIONS*
(read completely at least twice before fitting)

General
Do not fit in direct sunlight or during a very hot day. Ideally you should not use your car for 8 hours after fitting.

Positioning

Tax Disc Holder by law must be positioned at the lower passenger side of your windscreen. Position at point of least windscreen curvature.
Remember you will need to remove the back of Tax Disc Holder (TDH) to change your tax disc.

Fitting
1) Place your tax disc in TDH and screw back together tighty.
2) Clean windscreen . Do not use glass cleaner , meths , thinners , e.t.c..only use soapy water followed by water only and then buff dry with a lint free cloth/tissue. 
3)Thoroughly clean and dry your hands 
4) Peel off 3 sticky pads from white backing and apply to 3 of the screw heads on the front of the TDH.(1 at the top 2 at the bottom)
5) Wait 10 mintues for adhesive to cure. Using a very sharp blade to start the process carefully remove the red backing from the pads. Your fingers must not touch the pads.
6)Push TDH firmly onto windscreen curvature , you may need to use 5 sticky pads. 
If theres a gap on one side use the clear round spacer by sandwiching it between 2 sticky pads .
Avoid toching the TDH or moving your car for 8 hours.

To change tax disc remove back of TDH. To take tax disc remove back of TDH to another car prise it off carefully remove pad residue . Repeat steps 1-6 using spare pads provided.
Extra pads are availible from car accessory retailers nationwide....

WHERE DID YOU PUT THE ALLEN KEY AGAIN. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Found the allen key!

Managed to only drop one of the screws into the front of the dash board!!

:-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Found the allen key!
> 
> Managed to only drop one of the screws into the front of the dash board!!
> 
> :-/


LOL

This reminds me when I was fitting the arm rest and I dropped a screw too....never to be seen again. At least it is not rattling!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Not yet its not!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

*gulp*

I can't remember ever having to read instructions regarding peeling backing from a sticky pads before.

Maybe I will in future.

I thought it was falling off because the screen is slightly curved and it wouldn't adhere at all points of contact.

Anyway off to Halfords to buy new pads and Rainex.*edited to add* waste of time theydidn't sell either 
Lisa


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Ya can never get a screw when ya want one , if you do there's always a pad in the way !!!!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> You know what its like.
> New tax disc to attach.
> 
> Can I find the F**king allen key and spare sticky pads the alloy disc holder?
> ...


I keep mine in the ash tray ;D

Moley


----------

